# Normales Verhalten ?



## Haiflyer (20. Sep. 2005)

hi

also seit einigen tagen kann ihc beobachten das die koi ganz dich aneinander "gekuschelt" am grund stehn und sich kaum noch bewegen. wasser is glasklar. außentemp die letzten tage nachts zwischen 6und 8 grad.
tagsüber dann bis 20.
wassertemp is 16 grad.

is das normal das sie sich so  verhalten ? sie nehmen auch kein fressen mehr zu sich. hab eben was reingeworfen aber es wird ignoriert bzw ganz ganz langsam gefressen. soll ich nicht mehr füttern ? 

ciao Lucas 

PS: sorry für die vielen fragen aber bin noch neu auf dem gebiet. war mein erster sommer mit koi


----------



## Annett (20. Sep. 2005)

Hi Lucas,

also meine ganzen Fische verziehen sich bei Kälte und Dunkelheit lieber nach unten (ist sicherer und wärmer).
Wenn morgens die Sonne an den ersten kleinen Stellen am Teich auftaucht, stehen sie ziemlich schnell dort und wärmen sich auf.
Heute habe ich mindestens 5 dabei beobachten können...

Füttern würde ich nur, wenn sie es annehmen!
Faulendes Futter macht nur Ärger im Teich. Und, verhungern dauert bei Fischen eine ganze Weile ;-)
Vielleicht hat Olaf ja noch ne Idee, was mit ihnen los ist.


----------



## Haiflyer (20. Sep. 2005)

kam von heut auf morgen. ein tag noch super aktiv und so und dann wurde es nachts schweine kalt undauch tagsüber sehr frisch 
seit diesem tag (seit samstag) verhalten sie sich so. schwimmen zwar ab und zu umher aber stehn die meiste zeit am grund. #+ich geh ma in dne teich schaun. mom


----------



## Dodi (20. Sep. 2005)

Hi, Lucas!

Auch unsere Koi fressen schon nicht mehr soviel - Wassertemp. bei uns momentan max. so um die 16°. Meistens füttere ich sie nur noch 1-2 x am Tag, wobei sie gegen Abend den meisten Hunger haben, nehme mal an, das das mit der Wassertemp. zu tun hat, da es ja im Moment tagsüber sonnig ist und sich das Wasser erwärmt.
Am Boden "kuscheln" tun unsere Koi jedoch noch nicht, das machen die erst, wenn das Wasser weit unter 10° ist.
Achte bitte mal auf die Fische! Wenn sie mit angelegten Flossen auf dem Grund stehen, ist das kein gutes Zeichen! Kann sein, dass die dann __ Parasiten o. ä. haben.
Teile doch bitte Deine Beobachtungen mit, damit Dir ggf. geholfen werden kann.


----------



## Doris (20. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Lukas

Auch wir haben schon festgestellt, dass unsere Koi  und Goldis morgens noch nicht allzuviel Hunger haben. Es ist ihnen wahrscheinlich noch etwas zu kalt.
Tagsüber "tauen" sie aber auf. Wenn ich ihnen Kartoffelstückchen ins Wasser werfe, dann fressen sie diese sehr gerne. Sie sind nicht mehr ganz so "wild" wie vor kurzem, aber so ab und an vergessen sie doch noch, dass es etwas kühler wird. Meistens abends zwischen 6 und 7 Uhr. Dann platscht es ganz gut bei uns im Teich.
Ansonsten sind sie tagsüber unter der Seerose zu finden.


----------



## Haiflyer (20. Sep. 2005)

so also war vorhin gegen 17.30 nochma im garten. die fische waren dann an der oberfläche in der flachwassertzone zu finden und ham nicht mehr gekuschelt. sie stehn auch nicht mit angelegten flossen am grund. sondern beobachten ganz aufmerksam was um sie rum passiert. hab dann gefüttert und es wurde auch genommen. also denk das liegt echt an der wassertemp. die lag eben bei 16grad. außentemp is im moment 14,5 grad. wird aber noch runter gehn in der nacht.


----------



## jonasfan (22. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Koibesitzer,

auch unsere 5 "Jungs" fressen seit ein paar Tagen kein Schwimmfutter mehr. Sie schwimmen auch nicht mehr so viel rum, sondern stehen mehr am Grund zusammen. Die bewegen sich gar nicht merh auf das Futter zu und es verschwindet dann ruck zuck im Skimmer. Nun haben wir am Nachmittag bei Sonnenschein - da war das Wasser etwas wärmer so um die 15°C - Maiskörner gefüttert. Die wurden dann sofort vertilgt. Aber ich haben schon mal gelesen, das Mais nicht so gut verdaut werden kann. Was sollen wir als Alternative füttern? 

@Doris
Du gibst deinen Koi Kartoffelstückchen - gekocht oder roh? 

Danke für eure Hilfe und Antworten.


----------



## Haiflyer (22. Sep. 2005)

hi

also mittlerweile is der teich von der seerose befreit. den kläglichen rest den die koi übrig gelassen ham is braun geworden und zusammengefault. sie fressen eher gegen abend wenn das wasser aufgewärmt is. is mir aufgefallen und dann schwimmen sie auch.
ab welcher wassertemp soll ihc die pumpe auschalten ? weil sie ja immer das wärmste wasser vom grund hochholt und in kaltes umwandelt.
überleben die das ? den winter ohne pumpe. hab n suaerstoff sprudler drin. der is auch etwas höher gelegen das das warem wasser am grund nicht umgewirbelt wird.


----------



## Thorsten (22. Sep. 2005)

Hallo margit,

ich spreche jetzt mal für Doris (Sie ist im Urlaub).

Denke das Sie gekochte Kartoffeln in den Teich gibt.


----------



## bonsai (22. Sep. 2005)

Hallo zusammen
Fische, insbesondere Koi können bei kälteren Temperaturen nur sehr schwer Kohlehydrate verdauen. Das in der Natur zur Herbstzeit aufgenommene Futter besteht in großem Maße aus __ Eintagsfliegen- und Mücken-Larven, die einen hohen Eiweiß- und Fettanteil aufweisen - entsprechend sollte spezielles Herbst und Winterfutter aus einem ausgewogenen Verhältnis von Eiweiß zu Fett von ca. 2 zu 1 bestehen. Der Fettanteil sollte möglichst aus leichtverdaulichen Fischölen bestehen.
Dieses Futter stellt die erforderliche Energie für die kalte Jahreszeit bereit und darüber hinaus legt der Koi Intrazelluläre Energiedepots an, auf die im Frühjahr bei Wiederaufnahme der Stoffwechselaktivität  als erstes zurückgegriffen werden kann. Ohne diese Energiedepots können die Fische den Frühjahrsstress nur schwer überstehen - im Extremfall verhungern sogar fette Koi, weil die Bereitstellung der notwendigen Energie aus den sichtbaren Fettdepots im Darmbereich und unter der Haut unmittelbar nach der Winterruhe nicht so richtig funkioniert. Aufgeladene Energiedepots innerhalb der Zellen sind Voraussetung für eine gute Überwinterung und einen guten Start in das neue Koijahr.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Doris (1. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Margit

Wie Thorsten schon geschrieben hat, wir waren in Urlaub (Danke Thorsten für deine Antwort    )
Ja, ich füttere gekochte Kartoffeln, die mögen unsere Fischis ganz besonders.
Egal, ob __ Moderlieschen, Koi, Goldfische oder die anderen die sich irgendwie in den Teich "geschlichen" haben und deren Namen ich nicht kenne :? 

Ich gebe aber immer nur kleine Stückchen von den Kartoffeln in den Teich, damit auch jeder Fisch, egal welche Grösse was davon ab bekommt. Die Moderlieschen lutschen mir dann den Rest von den Fingern ab


----------

